# what kind of plumbing torch should i upgrade to?



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

hey everyone! I currently use a regular propane torch can with a regular torch head by benzomatic I think... but I have been looking at the air acetylene torches? the ones that use the b tank,, but they are expensive... are they worth the money and if so what brand and what kind of tips to I need. I will just be using these to sweat copper pipe and once in a while brazing. thank you so much for you time


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I believe you need to make a proper introduction first , before you post any questions..


----------



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

ok cool but how do I do that???


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

ok I filled out my profile


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

099, go to introductions and start a new thread just like you started this one, and tell us a little about yourself. Thanks


----------



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

oh now I see what you are talking about. I just filled out the introduction. thank you!


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Send me six steaks and some Yuengling and I'll tell you everything you want to know :thumbsup:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

just get a propane turbo torch like this..http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-T...455231489&sr=8-2&keywords=propane+turbo+torch
they work great and the propane is cheaper than the b tanks and way lighter...


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought an acetylene turbo torch and I don't think I will ever use anything else. 

It's a different kind of heat, more precise.
The bernzomatic mapp torches are great if you're doing something quick, don't get me wrong. 
My favorite part about the turbo torch is putting the little tip on for replacing shower valves. 
I don't burn wood or drywall at all anymore.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

that torch in the link has an adjustable flame, not too bad, I always have a squirt bottle of water..just in case..for over 20 years I humped around a btank and turbo torch, you are right about the small tips and once in a blue moon now I could use one, but the water does the trick..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not a fan of propane. Mapp is my friend.

All I've used up until about three years ago was turbo torch, and found a goss on sale and decided to try it. Been pretty good to me. http://www.amazon.com/Goss-GHT-100L...=UTF8&qid=1455244563&sr=8-4&keywords=goss+ght


----------



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

awesome!! thank you guys I think I will go with both of those.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Mapp is definitely the way to go, burns hotter. B tank with a turbo torch for anything over 1"


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

I like mapp gas it will cover 1/2 up to 3" with the dual tip. Haven't used a b tank in a long time.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Good for brazing and soldering


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mapp and propane work on the same torch, propane alot cheaper, If I have any lines with water the mapp comes out, otherwise, the propane is good with a turbo tip...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

CTs2p2 said:


> [iurl="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=77098&d=1455320591"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Very true! Brazes 3/4 5/8 no problem and solders easy up to 2" tho

Brazing is really a b tank operation and I would say even 2" and up should be with a b tank


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you just have to be careful with acetylene, if you draw it out of the tank too fast you pull the acetone also and bad things happen then, and in the real cold you get the yellow powder coming out...but always a good back up for the big fittings...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CTs2p2 said:


> View attachment 77098
> 
> 
> Good for brazing and soldering


This is the one my Master uses... well an older model. It is a good torch, does a great job, but what I like is the style I posted earlier. My current Goss and my last two turbo torches are all pretty much the same design. I like how you can adjust the angle of the arm vs. fixed with the tank, helps in those tight spots especially in tight crawls, which I always seem to be the one that goes in the hole.

I had thought about a B tank (seen some used ones used on craigslist for $100) but I was told unless you're doing new construction running all copper they're not worth the hassle. At least around here that's not an option.

I've been able to do up to 2" with mine with a single tip, but 1 1/4 and up takes some patience.


----------



## learning099 (Feb 11, 2016)

awesome thank man!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Too bad they haven't made real mapp since 2006  Real mapp is stabilised acetylene and as such burns almost as hot. "Map/pro" or anything else now labeled as mapp is actually 60/40 propylene/propane and burns just a little hotter than propane.

I use the map/pro for soldering because work provides it, otherwise I would go with propane, probably a 20lb tank or 10lb if I could find one. I bought a bulk fill adapter in case one of my tanks run out I can borrow the customers bbq tank  For brazing, I would prefer acetylene however, much faster.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I use a bus tank but I do a lot of new construction and renovation. Even if I'm swapping out a heater or only soldering a joint or two it's not a big deal to carry it in. It's not heavy enough to where anyone should ever complain. I'd recommend spend the money one time. Get a good solid b tank with a turbo torch rig and an auto light tip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJS (Jun 25, 2016)

I really like the Turbo Torch STK-99. It doesn't take up much space, it is self lighting, and has a swivel head. I use it with MAPP gas and it has a nice small focused adjustable flame. it is far superior to the benzomatic torches.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Taylor Saasen-Please post an introduction in accordance with this forums rules and requirements. Tell us about yourself and your work experience. TY


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TJS said:


> I really like the Turbo Torch STK-99. It doesn't take up much space, it is self lighting, and has a swivel head. I use it with MAPP gas and it has a nice small focused adjustable flame. it is far superior to the benzomatic torches.


You been asked nicely


----------



## TJS (Jun 25, 2016)

My name is Taylor Saasen I am on my 3rd year as a commercial plumber in the Seattle area. I work for a company called Radiant Plumbing and heating. The company I work for specializes in small T.I. Spaces (tenant improvement), Restaurants, and mid size Multi-Family housing in the 50-100 unit range. I really enjoy my trade and am very happy to find this forum and to learn from others on this site. 

Thanks,
Taylor S.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TJS said:


> My name is Taylor Saasen I am on my 3rd year as a commercial plumber in the Seattle area. I work for a company called Radiant Plumbing and heating. The company I work for specializes in small T.I. Spaces (tenant improvement), Restaurants, and mid size Multi-Family housing in the 50-100 unit range. I really enjoy my trade and am very happy to find this forum and to learn from others on this site.
> 
> Thanks,
> Taylor S.


Post your intro here http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

